# Pictures of the Upper Midwest, Wisconsin



## Carla D (Nov 28, 2018)

This is what it looks like out the front side of where I live. We live on the very edge of town. It’s almost “Country” here.


 

 

 

This is what it looks like between our home and the farm.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 28, 2018)

Looks like some awesome hunting land.


----------



## Carla D (Nov 28, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Looks like some awesome hunting land.


We do have awesome hunting in our area. I have seen mostly huge bucks in our area this year. That’s not usually the case.

We have a cabin in the woods up north on two acres of land. We have at least 4 deer, mostly does living on our land there. They actually bed less than 50’ from our cabin in the winter. Probably because we don’t use it in the winter yet. No heat, running water, or plumbing yet. Here’s a bunch of pictures from our dirt cheap 2 acres of land in Frederic, Wi. It was a landfill when we bought it. Trash, garbage, crap on the ground everywhere, including the woods. The trailer house needs to be completely remodeled. We have about half of the crap cleaned up, buried electrical service installed, and a brand new septic system. That’s what we got done in our first three years of owning it. The property had been vacant for 9-11 years prior to our buying. It’s a “30 year project” as I call it.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 
This is our little slice of heaven. Our lifelong project. Had to share it. It is so pretty in the spring and summer. The cabin is barely off the road, yet it can’t be seen whe the trees are all leafed out.


----------



## Carla D (Dec 10, 2018)

_Wonderful Wisconsin Winter Weather: This is one of the reasons I love Wisconsin. It’s so picturesque.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
_


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 10, 2018)

After looking at your pictures, i had to go turn the heat up....pretty to look at but....no thank you, no more snow in my life


----------



## Carla D (Dec 10, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> After looking at your pictures, i had to go turn the heat up....pretty to look at but....no thank you, no more snow in my life


I have said the same thing about snow for the last ten years. But for some reason I’ve changed my mind this year about winter. Which is really odd for the simple fact that this really cold and moist weather has been causing me more pain and discomfort than it usually does. Odd!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 10, 2018)

You have had a stressful  time with the goats, then busy with road kill, then pig issue...no wonder your pain is rearing its ugly head ! That damp cold gets right down to the bone...and it's  hard to get it out....perfect conditions  for pain levels to rise.....


----------



## Carla D (Dec 10, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You have had a stressful  time with the goats, then busy with road kill, then pig issue...no wonder your pain is rearing its ugly head ! That damp cold gets right down to the bone...and it's  hard to get it out....perfect conditions  for pain levels to rise.....


It really has been stressful. I can’t even keep the cold out with Carharts on.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 10, 2018)

More CBD OIL


----------



## Carla D (Dec 10, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> More CBD OIL


I did buy a huge 4oz bottle that each serving is 90mg each. I figured there’s about 800 doses in it if I’m really careful.


----------

